# bow madness question



## hunt4hogs (Feb 23, 2007)

I just put a spott hog on my DXT. It shot so low and I couldn't get it to shoot high enough to hit the target . I raised my rest and nock point. Works great now. I only raised it a half to 3 quaters of an inch.


----------

